# [SOLVED] Mail Server

## mvelez215

I am trying to set up a mail server on gentoo. I was going to follow a guild to install this on gentoo which is located at  *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

 

Now I started reading it and it was doing stuff fine then it came to the part where I had to install post fixed it I ran the following command

```
emerge postfix
```

Then I got the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> areyana etc # emerge postfix
> 
>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> 
>  * installed at the same time on the same system.
> ...

 

What else can I use and whatever you suggest, is there a guid to help me install, set-up, test and run the mail server on my box? Thank you very much in advance!!!

----------

## Mike Hunt

ssmpt is the default MTA that comes with Gentoo, which is blocking the postfix MTA.  You need to unmerge ssmtp to allow postfix to be emerged.

```
emerge -C ssmtp && emerge postfix
```

----------

## ursusca

Hi,

It's two different warnings.

To fix a blockage, you have to unmerge the conflicting package first. In your case it's mail-mta/ssmtp.

To fix a masked, you have to unmerge net-im/naim and x11-themes/mplayer-skins.

----------

## mvelez215

Thanks alot I was not sure how to read the error, I will check this out and post the results, thank you!

----------

## mvelez215

You both where correct! I had to remove "ssmtp" and post fixed installed. All I did was run the following command Mike Hunt gave me which is:

```
emerge -C ssmtp && emerge postfix
```

It removed ssmtp and installed postfix. I did't have to unmerge net-im/naim and x11-themes/mplayer-skins because it installed with out doing this step BUT if I run into the error again I know what to do! Once again thank you for all of your help!     :Very Happy: 

----------

